# My new leafcutter ant set up



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

some pics of my new leafcutter ant set up, it is a 4ft tank with custom made nest box and feeding tablethe nest is 12x8x8" aqnd the feeding table is 12x8" both standing on glass legs, i have built it into a wall so will make a nice display, the ants will be hear on thursday allgoing well with the weather and i will update the thread when they arive


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

omg thats soooooooooooo awesome i love leafcutter ants :notworthy:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Leafcutters are awesome! However will that nest box be big enough? I've seen some very large leafcutter nests.

Also the laeta arrived today, thanks mate. :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow looks beautiful, like a piece of art!


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

i think thats deffinatly one of the best invert set ups i have seen! deffinatly the best ant set up i have ever come across! gorgeous!! cant wait to see it once it has ants in!

im assumeing your getting lots!? lol


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks guys im glad u like it the species im getting are Acromyrmex octospinosus so the colony will only grow to 50,000 at its peak were as the atta sp get to millions, the colony comming has a queen fungas garden and about 120 ants, as this colony grows to a few thousand i will be putting a big plastic tube to another feeding table on the other side of the room, the nest size will be fine for this species, i cant wait to get them in there :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> thanks guys im glad u like it the species im getting are Acromyrmex octospinosus so the colony will only grow to 50,000 at its peak were as the atta sp get to millions, the colony comming has a queen fungas garden and about 120 ants, as this colony grows to a few thousand i will be putting a big plastic tube to another feeding table on the other side of the room, the nest size will be fine for this species, i cant wait to get them in there :2thumb:


thanks going to be so awesome to watch then:mf_dribble:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> thanks guys im glad u like it the species im getting are Acromyrmex octospinosus so the colony will only grow to 50,000 at its peak were as the atta sp get to millions, the colony comming has a queen fungas garden and about 120 ants, as this colony grows to a few thousand i will be putting a big plastic tube to another feeding table on the other side of the room, the nest size will be fine for this species, i cant wait to get them in there :2thumb:


thanks going to be so awesome to watch them:mf_dribble:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

That is really cool, videos soon :whistling2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeh i might even put a live web cam linked to the shops website


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> yeh i might even put a live web cam linked to the shops website


:no1:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks a little bare but room looks epic anyway


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

:2thumb: One of the nicest set up's ive seen


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

What about some substrate and plants?
Could look very nice


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> Looks a little bare but room looks epic anyway


u cant put anything else in with them and they are escape artists thats why they have to be sitting in a moat of water



bobby said:


> What about some substrate and plants?
> Could look very nice


i might put gravel in under the water, and they will eat any plants that go in there to grow there fungas with, they will be getting fresh mixed diet every day, u have to feed them different leafs each day


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Cant believe I suggested plants in a leaf cutter set-up hahaha

You thought about putting some kind of hardy aquatic invert in there?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

ah i mean right cool I mean longleat have some leaf cutters and theirs was massive i think but i do like the idea of tubes going to another station i wouldn't mind seeing that.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

bobby said:


> Cant believe I suggested plants in a leaf cutter set-up hahaha
> 
> You thought about putting some kind of hardy aquatic invert in there?


 
theres always one :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> theres always one :lol2:


What can I say


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> ah i mean right cool I mean longleat have some leaf cutters and theirs was massive i think but i do like the idea of tubes going to another station i wouldn't mind seeing that.


these are the main display in my invert shop so everyone will be able to watch them, just getting them ready for when the shop opens in a few months time, so when its open the colony will have grown a lot by then


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

So are the sticks connecting the nest to the feeding stand this may sound stupid but is what looks like the floor the water moat?

looks amazing! I think the live video feed would be really cool too, doesn't someone on the forum have it in his/her sig to there turtle pond?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> So are the sticks connecting the nest to the feeding stand this may sound stupid but is what looks like the floor the water moat?


Yeah


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Very cool. 

How are the sticks attached to the nest box bit? It'll have to be very secure, you don't want it falling into the water!

I didn't realise you were opening a shop, is it just for inverts? Can't say I've heard of a shop just selling inverts before, may be a national first!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool, didn't hear about your shop. Also, yeah I've only seen _Atta sp. _in the wild.

Where is this shop going to be?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Very cool.
> 
> How are the sticks attached to the nest box bit? It'll have to be very secure, you don't want it falling into the water!
> 
> I didn't realise you were opening a shop, is it just for inverts? Can't say I've heard of a shop just selling inverts before, may be a national first!


they are secure to to nest box and wont fall in, i have kept it quiet about the shop and will be selling just inverts and should be open in 2 months just doing the finishing bits of it, a few people of the forum have known about it and have see the work going on to get it done


----------



## emma18x (Apr 15, 2008)

That'll make an excellent display piece 
Where abouts in the north west will the shop be, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice setup! : victory:

I used to care for the leaf cutter ants when i worked at Stratford Butterfly Farm, great to watch! always a tad weary at feeding time though, especially when there was some branches left over and i had to get the ants off before throwing it away! :gasp:

Sadly the queen passed away and the colony failed to replace her


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

the shop will be just outside blackpool in cleveleys


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> the shop will be just outside blackpool in cleveleys


 looks like a road trip be in order 

looking very good:no1:


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> the shop will be just outside blackpool in cleveleys


Will it be near the Reptile Room in Cleveleys? They now have an aquarium room round the side of the store. I will also be checking out your store when it's open :thumb:


----------



## MarkJD (Mar 20, 2009)

That looks amazing fair play. Will be looking forward to seeing it all setup and them settled in.


----------



## Frenki (Apr 13, 2010)

Could I askwhere you got the colony from? I've been interested in getting some for awhile.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

if anyone wants a colony i can get them if wanted


----------



## Frenki (Apr 13, 2010)

Hmm..

What species would it be, how big would it be, and how much?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i can get both species atta and acro both the same size queen about 100-120 workers and soldiers with atta and fungas ball the size of a golf ball £150


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*nice*

That is really impressive mate, great display for visitors also.
Great effort :no1:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

the ants will be in next wednesday as ive now decided to got for a bigger colony with 400ish ants in, so i have to wait a bit longer but it will be worth it


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

Are the ants in yet? We want to see pictures :lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

there has been a delay with the ants as due to droughts in trinadad the fungas gardens shrunk so he supplyer has held of sending them out to me, but they will be hear in a week or 2, im like a kid wating for christmas for these ants lol as soon as i get them there will be lots of pics


----------



## Snake-Assault (Aug 17, 2009)

wow, so so cool. That's all I can say!:no1:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks really good to me


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

did you ever get your ants .and if so where were the picks . 


i know i am abit late for the reply but ... CAN WE SEE THEM PLEASE :flrt:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ginna said:


> did you ever get your ants .and if so where were the picks .
> 
> 
> i know i am abit late for the reply but ... CAN WE SEE THEM PLEASE :flrt:


Yeah, where are our pics? :lol2:


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

I always wanted an ant colony  Do they heat or what? And what do you feed them im interested


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Tavor21 said:


> I always wanted an ant colony  Do they heat or what? And what do you feed them im interested


 leafcutters feed on fungus that they grow by giving it leaves, if you keep them you need a special fungus garden and provide them with leaves


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

I know this a late reply. But that is a great set up. Also where exatctly is your bug shop i don't live to far.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

we still aint go piccys :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ginna said:


> we still aint go piccys :lol2:


Beyond a joke now :whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

That is awesome, i love leafcutters. I could watch them for hours:2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

there is no pics yet due to the fack that the ants didnt arrive, due to droughts in were they come from there was major problems with the fungas gardens and all the colonys that was imported over died, the set up is still still hear with me waiting for ants as soon as i find some they will in there new home lol and i will put pics up then


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> there is no pics yet due to the fack that the ants didnt arrive, due to droughts in were they come from there was major problems with the fungas gardens and all the colonys that was imported over died, the set up is still still hear with me waiting for ants as soon as i find some they will in there new home lol and i will put pics up then


 looking forward to it :no1:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> there is no pics yet due to the fack that the ants didnt arrive, due to droughts in were they come from there was major problems with the fungas gardens and all the colonys that was imported over died, the set up is still still hear with me waiting for ants as soon as i find some they will in there new home lol and i will put pics up then


 i think matin goss has some


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

jack clutter said:


> i think matin goss has some


he dont have any as he gets them from the same guy i do


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

it might of been a good idear to get the ants 1st :lol2: i look forward to seeing them when you get them.id love to shoot these.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> it might of been a good idear to get the ants 1st :lol2: i look forward to seeing them when you get them.id love to shoot these.


wrong, u need the setup all up and running right first as leaf cutters are fragile and the temps and humidity need to be spot on as if there not the fungas garden will just die, so i dont realy want to be spending £400 on ants just to die, so how are u anyway fella not seen u about for a long time


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> he dont have any as he gets them from the same guy i do


oh ok lol
whats the address of your bug shop


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

just a quick update, my leaf cutters will be with me on friday :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

look forward to the pics.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

pics


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

look on my other thread about them


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

wow, that looks great man


----------



## v4mpiress (May 1, 2011)

*cant see the fasination in the ants*

but the tank is bluddy cool


----------



## JOECIOFFI (Jun 3, 2011)

wow that is really class ive been seaching to get hold of some leaf cutter ants and a set up do you know where to get them?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

if u want leafcutters and set ups we can supply them


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

WOOW! That looks amazing! I would love a set up in my room with tubes running to different feedign stations! Good job on the tank :2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

the tank is having a big change soon, with a new tank a lot deeper and full amazon set up with discus and wild angels ect loaded up with bog wood and plants its going to look stunning when finished


----------

